# Ridiculously Unlevel Mower Deck and difficult steering YT3000



## regnets1 (May 18, 2015)

Hello, I am a new member looking for some advice. I have a Craftsman YT-3000 model 917.288520 that is very difficult to turn, even before the deck problem happened. The mower is difficult to steer with one hand requiring most turns to use two hands to get enough force on the wheel to make the turn. This mower replaced a Lt-1000 which you can still turn with 1 finger. (still in use at mother-in-law's property). The 46 inch mower deck is very uneven, the anti-scalping wheel on the right side in front of the discharge shoot is actually touching the right front tire, which makes turning even more difficult. The mower had to have hit something, but my sons both deny doing it. So in addition to the wheels touching, there is a 1.75" difference between the left and right blade, with the left side lower than the right.. There is no visible damage to the blades, or the mower deck housing itself. 
I have tried adjusting the deck all the way down using the deck adjustment bolt on the left side of the mower. with the deck height adjustment lever in the number 6 position, I lowered the set bolt all the way to the end of the threads on the adjustment rod. Then I raised and lowered the deck several times and there was still the nearly 2" difference between the left and right blade. I then adjusted the deck height adjustment nut all the way to the upper end of the adjustment rod. Again raised and lowered the deck with the lever and remeasured. Same height difference. 

What would be my next steps here, remove the deck? If so, what am I looking for once the deck is off the tractor? Will adding grease to the zerks on the front axle help with the hard steering?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well the first thing, welcome to the forum Great to have you here. I wish I could give you the answers that you are looking for, but I'm having the same problems.... I did hit a stump! I' hoping to get out in the shop tonight and see if I can sort out the problem. If I do (not lucky so far) I'll post my results to let you know. I think I'm as frustrated as you are!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
I've seen this on a couple of tractors.
One was because the operator hit something,and bent a lift rod.
The other was due to the dealer putting one of the lift arms on backwards.
If you have a level driveway, lower the deck all the way,and look at the arms,to see if they are facing the same way.
Then,if that is good, have someone slowly raise the deck,and look for binding,or uneven rod and arm movement,and adjust as needed.
Your owner's manual should have a section on adjustments.
As for the hard steering,check the tire pressures upfront,carefully. If they check out,check the steering arms,and grease all zerk fittings.
Also,check to see if there is any sign of the linkage rubbing,worn bushings,etc.
While you're at it,check the steering gear,and plate mechanism,for being too tight,or dry.


----------



## regnets1 (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am hoping to have some time tomorrow night to work on the tractor. I'll post what I find.


----------



## regnets1 (May 18, 2015)

I was finally able to remove the deck and inspect all the linkages. The left arms where the deck is attached to the frame are both fine. The bolt on the left side, where the arm attached to the deck, was loose so I tightened that. Other than that, I saw no indication of damage or improper installation. I remounted the deck (after a thorough cleaning, amazing how much buildup you miss by not taking the deck off) and there is still a difference in height between the left and right blades. the only thing I can think of that might be causing the problem, is the linkage on the right side for the height adjustment. It appears to me that this linkage arm is shorter than it should be. However, what makes me second guess myself is i have had this mower for 3 years and never really noticed a significant problem with the cut. Right now the left side is basically scalped and the right side looks like I missed the row entirely. I have not cut since I reattached the deck, hoping to do that tonight if the weather holds. 
Thanks for the suggestions, and I will report how things turn out....


----------

